#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  交流獸獸朋友~

## Foxy

嗨~大家好我很喜歡獸人~
想要跟大家交流一下，不知道大家喜歡的獸獸類型是什麼?
我喜歡的是狐狸~
狐狸天生讓人感覺可愛~也讓人感覺很有心機~
我創了一個Line群組
歡迎更多獸獸來這邊交流ヾ(*´∀｀*)ﾉ
群組網址:http://line.me/R/ti/g/jHe73QnTpz

----------

